# 45w HID [email protected]



## strideredc (Sep 5, 2007)

I have been looking for a small ballast to make this possible but can’t find anything? 

Has anyone tried this? The bulb will fit; we have the battery capability so all I can see is finding a ballast to fit in the mag body. If wolf eyes and microfire are producing similar ballasts this must be possible…

Any ideas…????


----------



## LightForce (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi strideredc,

PM sent.


----------



## kabkbak7321 (Sep 5, 2007)

UMMmm come now let us know.
We dont like be'ing in the dark you know!:candle:


----------



## Dukester (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## strideredc (Sep 6, 2007)

kabkbak7321 said:


> UMMmm come now let us know.
> We dont like be'ing in the dark you know!:candle:


 
lightforce sent me a PM saying he had some 45w balasts to fit a mag, i PM'ed him back to ask more and am waiting for his response...

if this is workable then its big news that should be shared, dont you think?


----------



## XeRay (Sep 6, 2007)

strideredc said:


> lightforce sent me a PM saying he had some 45w balasts to fit a mag, i PM'ed him back to ask more and am waiting for his response...
> 
> if this is workable then its big news that should be shared, dont you think?


 
How about 56mm diameter (cylinder shape) and about the same length? Igniter/bulb socket and ballast 1 unit.


----------



## LightForce (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi everyone 

I see that I cannot keep it in a secret any longer...

Let me test this ballasts before I'll offer it here. This product is quite new and I must check if its suitable for portable, battery powered devices.

Second issue is that I live in Europe, and organizing overseas groupbuy for US friends is quite difficult and takes a longer while...

Next thing is that I'm quite busy at work now and I rarely will have a time for CPF-ing till 12th of September. 

I can tell you that this devices are quite expensive (280-300$) and very high (EU) quaility.

I am working on the T5 project - extended 4D Maglite with this magic ballast and Li-Ion battery. 

Power: 25-45W to the Philips D2S lamp.
Runtime: 75-135 mins depending on lamp power
Output: 1900-4600 lamp lumens, light loss factor 0.75 with an UCL.
Price: 

NO ballast before T5 premiere, only a few T5 Maglites will born.

Just give me some time please...

Damian


----------



## DM51 (Sep 6, 2007)

LightForce said:


> I see that I cannot keep it in a secret any longer...


LOL, how did you expect it to remain a secret with that eyecatching ad for it in your sigline?! 

It sounds VERY interesting - great specs and it looks terrific! I want one!


----------



## LightForce (Sep 6, 2007)

DM51 said:


> LOL, how did you expect it to remain a secret with that eyecatching ad for it in your sigline?!



I expected that you'll think it's my fantasy


----------



## CLHC (Sep 6, 2007)

Waiting. . .


----------



## Litbobber (Sep 6, 2007)

Waiting and wanting.


----------



## wally0206 (Sep 6, 2007)

Do you have any pic's other then your sig?


----------



## RalphRussell (Sep 6, 2007)

XeRay said:


> How about 56mm diameter (cylinder shape) and about the same length? Igniter/bulb socket and ballast 1 unit.


Tell us more Dan! When will the group by happen?:twothumbs


----------



## XeRay (Sep 6, 2007)

RalphRussell said:


> Tell us more Dan! When will the group by happen?:twothumbs


 
I should NOT say more, our production cylinder Ballast combo units will be available by the end of this year.


----------



## LEDcandle (Sep 6, 2007)

75mins at 4600 lumens?? 45w in a mag? This I would like to see  (Hopefully its a small mag!)

Perhaps I can shelve my Polarion Helios dreams for a bit and go for something more affordable that still puts up a hell of a light...erm, fight!!


----------



## strideredc (Sep 7, 2007)

Ideally we need a 34mm round ballast but I think lightforces ballasts are 50mm (56mm would be too big I think) so would fit in where the reflector sits on a mag, you would need to make a sleeve to then fit the bulb and reflector, so the front would be longer. Powered by 4-5 d cell l-ion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sounds good to me


----------



## SaVaGe (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## tdurand (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you reading this Mac???

:rock:

T


----------



## ampdude (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 14, 2007)

So many hints....so little details. Loose Lips....


----------



## data_lore (Sep 14, 2007)

loose lips, famous hips, great chips, southern hits.

45 watts in handheld form? Gimme your phone number, gimme your paypal, how about payment via PAR cel?

Continue ... (May end-up as slim shadey lyrics) 


LuxLuthor said:


> So many hints....so little details. Loose Lips....


----------



## LightForce (Sep 15, 2007)

Hehe 

Gimme good CNC machine first and someone who can make a custom parts from 7075 and anodize it. The T5 won't go ahead without it, it's very hard to find someone helpful who can do it for $$, not for $$$ in my country.

D.


----------



## strideredc (Sep 15, 2007)

LightForce said:


> Hehe
> 
> Gimme good CNC machine first and someone who can make a custom parts from 7075 and anodize it. The T5 won't go ahead without it, it's very hard to find someone helpful who can do it for $$, not for $$$ in my country.
> 
> D.


 

come on guys! give the man what he wants


----------



## kabkbak7321 (Sep 15, 2007)

If it will help I'll turn anything you need with my teath to make this happen! Just no titanium please


----------



## Nitro (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## bosss (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## 65535 (Sep 18, 2007)

The concept is good but I think we are pushing the realm of maglite mods into the world of semi custom mag bodied flashlights. has nyone ever looked up making your own Ballast? I'm sure it could be done.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 18, 2007)

XeRay said:


> How about 56mm diameter (cylinder shape) and about the same length? Igniter/bulb socket and ballast 1 unit.



Trying to get an idea of this size. An Elephant 10W HID is 51mm O.D., Maglite D size is 39.5mm OD


----------



## cmacclel (Sep 18, 2007)

tdurand said:


> Are you reading this Mac???
> 
> :rock:
> 
> T




Yes 

Mac


----------



## Empyfree (Sep 18, 2007)

cmacclel said:


> Yes
> 
> Mac




Dont you just love the easy questions!

I'm looking forward to hearing about what comes out of this project, and maybe one-day actually saving up for one! gotta stop travelling first!


----------



## grass disaster (Sep 19, 2007)

LightForce said:


> Hehe
> 
> Gimme good CNC machine first and someone who can make a custom parts from 7075 and anodize it. The T5 won't go ahead without it, it's very hard to find someone helpful who can do it for $$, not for $$$ in my country.
> 
> D.


 
i'm a class A cnc machinist by trade. i just don't think the company would be too impressed if i was building a flashlight on their machines.


----------



## petrev (Sep 19, 2007)

LightForce said:


> Hehe
> 
> Gimme good CNC machine first and someone who can make a custom parts from 7075 and anodize it. The T5 won't go ahead without it, it's very hard to find someone helpful who can do it for $$, not for $$$ in my country.
> 
> D.


 
Hi LF,

Personally, I think it's best to use 6000 series AL-Alloy eg.6082 (6061 for USA) just like Mag and SF do as this provides the best base for Anodising. The higher Cu content alloys while harder do not anodise well, especially HA-III Hard Anodising, this provides the best finish as you no doubt know - as used by FM etc.

eMachineShop will provide a good reference point for costs of machineing parts but require perfect models to be made as you can't tweak the design like you can with a local shop. There can be quite a bit of tweaking to do to fit in with existing Mag-parts and high thickness HA-III for example . . .

My friendly local machine shop is very good but it really is best if you can find one nearby that can do it so you can monitor and adjust things as needed !

Cheers Pete


----------



## cue003 (Sep 24, 2007)

Sounds interesting.....


----------



## 99SS-T (Sep 24, 2007)

waht would yall suspect the end price will be? Im not askin anythign specific like down to teh 100 dollar mark but yall think like 1000 or 2k or 5k lol. Just a ballpark so i knwo how much to start savin!! Definatly will be under the tree for me this Christmas if the light exists. /Dream

John


----------



## Gladius01 (Sep 26, 2007)

Any more news on HID [email protected]? Show us the photo at least if it is exist.


----------



## 65535 (Sep 26, 2007)

Depending on how cheap labor and parts are I would imagine around $750-$1250 for the first run HID mag's if we could get someone to start a business out of it, and go semi production then cost's would drop. The materials and work should come in around $500. You need expensive electronics expensive bulbs reflectors anodizing aluminum a maglite batteries and all that fun stuff.


----------



## strideredc (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## bxstylez (Sep 30, 2007)

will it be using the 4200k bulbs?
i really like the stock oem look, as opposed to the white/bluish tints


----------



## 65535 (Sep 30, 2007)

4300K bulbs are very nice they have a lovely orange glow.


----------



## LightForce (Oct 1, 2007)

bxstylez said:


> will it be using the 4200k bulbs?
> i really like the stock oem look, as opposed to the white/bluish tints



Of course it will. 

OEM's has the most strength also. 3200 lm vs 2600 lm (6000 K).

Damian


----------



## ntxc (Oct 5, 2007)

strideredc said:


> I have been looking for a small ballast to make this possible but can’t find anything?
> 
> Has anyone tried this? The bulb will fit; we have the battery capability so all I can see is finding a ballast to fit in the mag body. If wolf eyes and microfire are producing similar ballasts this must be possible…
> 
> Any ideas…????



The smallest electronic HID ballast I have seen is Rotec DH-7 for standard 35W D2 lamp.
Cylindrical shape (less then 2.0" in diameter) an adjustable output.


----------



## data_lore (Oct 6, 2007)

ntxc said:


> The smallest electronic HID ballast I have seen is Rotec DH-7 for standard 35W D2 lamp.
> Cylindrical shape (less then 2.0" in diameter) an adjustable output.


Hmmm, interesting

How much does that cost? I can't find any prices on the net.


----------



## Ra (Oct 6, 2007)

Hmmmm :thinking:

No thermal protection..!! not quite a device for unexperienced modders and torchbuilders..!!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## ntxc (Oct 6, 2007)

Ra said:


> Hmmmm :thinking:
> No thermal protection..!! not quite a device for unexperienced modders and torchbuilders..!!



Seems this ballast needs external temperature circuit protection to
switch off device or reduce output power when temperature goes high.
Control inputs are used to change ouput power from 25W to 45W
and switch ballast to stand-by mode.

Found this for Rotec DH-7-12 :


----------



## strideredc (Oct 11, 2007)

lightforce,

have you got any further with the mag hid?

m


----------



## LightForce (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi there!

I've just turned back from CNC shop - the machinist will mod four Maglites by 22'th of October. I will be preparing electronical part of the project whole next month - temperature protection, li-ion charger, balancer etc.

Damian


----------



## strideredc (Nov 20, 2007)

LightForce said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I've just turned back from CNC shop - the machinist will mod four Maglites by 22'th of October. I will be preparing electronical part of the project whole next month - temperature protection, li-ion charger, balancer etc.
> 
> Damian


 

damian, 

your time is up we want answers and photos!:thumbsup:


----------



## mk1 (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.torch.pl/forum/index.php/topic,54210.45.html


Damian You are the best :twothumbs


----------



## N10 (Dec 2, 2007)

wow...he really did it..but the site linked above is in another language..or maybe my browser's got a problem...impressive creation though...


----------



## 65535 (Dec 2, 2007)

That is an excellent idea for holding 2x 18650 cells in a mag body.


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 2, 2007)

65535 said:


> That is an excellent idea for holding 2x 18650 cells in a mag body.



Dual Bore?

Mac


----------



## 65535 (Dec 2, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## strideredc (Feb 5, 2008)

:candle:


----------



## petersmith6 (Feb 5, 2008)

just need some one who can translate polish ....and some BEAM SHOTS!!!


----------



## stollman (Feb 7, 2008)

Any more news?


----------



## LowTEC (Feb 7, 2008)

Due to for warm words Aphi. Importantly, project has unpleasant feature during moving (getting on) work forward samokomplikowania. It is effective continuous incrementation of (growth of) incurred cost. Unfortunately, probably, there is mirror my morbid care of detail (particularity) and creation of perfect torches else more morbid wish < urge > - creature, at least which (who) would be free from any (every) perceived defects of store products subjectively (, if it walks about I ) Wink. Each torch acts , even famous Polarion PF/PH40, I attack which (who) position, it is not free from defects. E.g. does not have regulation of force, either (or) click acts not so, as I would like . About it, what costs, I do not say even already. On torches each a bit marudzi. We want, in order to they were ideal ( but, other that will say about Esthan A2, but probably, there is exception ) Wink. So, it exists definitely CPF, Torch.pl, so, hundred of people interested (concerned) are modifying exactly here świecidełek. Magician T5, despite technical advancing, there is unobtained (unpolished up) construction too and there is indirect period in my farthest aspiration towards implementation of concept of perfect torch only. Has weak coverings, close zero wodoszczelność, it is long and it enters electronic engineer (electronics) reluctantly doń, because it is far too < market > narrow. Most efficient links that in low temperatures exist correct time (sometimes) operation, but it will correct nothing big enough, from head secondary heating converter, there be for lamp radiatorem, which (who) returns warm < warmth > 25W. So, I put it between other on two-channel measurement of temperature big push and decollating of supplying, when they will surpass admissible about 0,5 temperatures threshold of setting st. C. After magician T5, probably, < credible > my aspiration will bear fruit personal construction. Compact (tight) more HIDa, water-resist, with covering so ( HAIII, it in poland give make well < goods (right) > ), such, where there will not be problem for electronics warm < warmth >.


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Feb 7, 2008)

Huh?


----------



## stollman (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks like someone tried a translation software application on a foreign thread post.


----------



## 07accordEX (Feb 9, 2008)

little late on here but ever thought about just using a bigger ballast inside a cylinder that threads between the head and the body 

.......D[]== < body
head^^ballast


----------



## DM51 (Feb 9, 2008)

07accordEX, please edit your sigline - the picture is too big. The limit is one picture, maximum size 500 x 100 pixels, 20k. Yours is 600 x 125, 100+k.

_Edit: Thanks for the PM and for doing this so promptly._


----------



## stollman (Feb 19, 2008)

Any Updates?


----------



## LightForce (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi,

As few of you know, I'm the MagT5 constructor. This light conception can be succesful, but I run out of $$$ and stopped my work..

mk1 unfortunately publicated my photos and informations about unfinished project. I want it keep in the 'top secret' status unless I'll finish it. Sadly, it reveals..

Today, T5 is lying abbandoned on the top shelf and is waiting for the better time..

Damian


----------



## Ra (Feb 29, 2008)

LightForce said:


> Hi,
> 
> As few of you know, I'm the MagT5 constructor. This light conception can be succesful, but I run out of $$$ and stopped my work..
> 
> ...



But Damian, as a flashaholic myself, I cannot beleve you didn't complete one for yourself !!! 

Well,, did you??

My basic rule: Even if you are not going into production right away with a certain light, complete one for yourself anyway: You already can test things, and you have the time to correct any shortcommings before production starts..And ofcource, you can enjoy your new creation..


Best,

Ra.


----------



## LightForce (Feb 29, 2008)

Ra said:


> But Damian, as a flashaholic myself, I cannot beleve you didn't complete one for yourself !!!
> 
> Well,, did you??
> 
> ...



Hi Ra! 

You're absolutely right.

I'm also true flashaholic - I haven't free time for my girl, sometimes I can't pass exams in the college - this hobby is absorbing. But it's expensive as well. There are 4 Mags coming. One unit cost 1000$, as a student I can't afford it. I might build one for me when I build two or three and sell them. They are like a NASA projects - modern, secret, crazy and beautiful... It's a pity that they are almost impossible to complete. I'm searching for someone who can make electronics for my Mags.

Cheers,
D.


----------



## Flashanator (May 1, 2009)

What would the total cost be for someone to build me a 45w HID Mag?
Anyone got a pic of what they look like?


----------



## Patriot (May 1, 2009)

Flashanator said:


> What would the total cost be for someone to build me a 45w HID Mag?
> Anyone got a pic of what they look like?




No one has made any and then offered them for sale yet Flash, so I'm guessing you're not going to get much of a response. The only thing that comes close is Mac's new 35-50W HID creation but I don't know if he will ever be selling them.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/228059



*EDIT: Member Lightforce did indeed build a 45W light but so far he's not building them to sell. *


----------



## Flashanator (May 1, 2009)

Oh ok. Thanks Patriot.


----------



## jaybiz32 (May 2, 2009)

Does anyone have a good tutorial of how to even put together a 10-15w HID with the available ballasts to fit a mag?


----------



## strideredc (May 2, 2009)

jaybiz32 said:


> Does anyone have a good tutorial of how to even put together a 10-15w HID with the available ballasts to fit a mag?


 

hi jay,

no i dont but i am sure someone will? i have a mac hid mini and its very simple BUT you need to slightly bore the front end of the mag tube. i will try to take some pics of mine if you like?

i have the new 14w 1000lm balast ready to go with a new project but i am undecided on bat. config. 3 dcells (lion) or an AAx9 3 d holder? can anyone help:candle::candle::candle:


----------



## LightForce (May 2, 2009)

Flashanator said:


> What would the total cost be for someone to build me a 45w HID Mag?
> Anyone got a pic of what they look like?



Here you are the pics of *my 45W [email protected]:*










And here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2918865&postcount=142 you have the beamshots @ 45W:

Cheers,
Damian


----------



## Patriot (May 2, 2009)

Lightforce, I completely forgot that you did indeed finish this project. I remember seeing it posted in the other thread now.

It sure is a beauty! Now for the big question, what did it cost you for your parts and time?


----------



## Flashanator (May 2, 2009)

How much to build me one...  :candle:

I cant believe Mag sized lights push near 50watts. 

This is a must have light. :devil:


----------



## LightForce (May 3, 2009)

Hi Flashanator & Patriot,

Yes it is true but these two T5's cost me alot of testing, changes, Li-Ion cells, lamps and waist of money and time...

It's hard to say anything about per-unt cost of this babies, I'm not a manufacturer or so, but I suppose it was 800 USD for one light with all the setup (25-45W lamp power regulation, charger & battery monitoring system). The hardest thing I met during the construction of these lights was something I can call "Ultimate Mag Tube Boring"  Original 4D Mag tube now can accept 4S2P 18650 Li-Ion cells which means the highest available energy density from its size. No new Mag's T5 in the future becouse I really don't want to bore its tubes anymore:scowl:

My next plan is custom, 10''-length project with only 58 mm in diameter 

Cheers,
Damian


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2009)

rool: x100


----------



## strideredc (May 5, 2009)

any chance of a pic inside to see what you have done with batt's and balast?


----------



## Patriot (May 5, 2009)

If you could get readily available bored 4D tubes would you every consider selling these?


----------



## LightForce (Jun 28, 2009)

strideredc, there's just Li-Ion cells with some cables and PCB's like any other ordinary flashlight. It's ugly but it works, just like Porsche's engine. 

Patriot, boring 4D tubes is quite expensive and risky thing, I doubt if I find anyone interested in trading it. Futhermore, I live outside US so any bigger orders would be hard to coordinate.


----------

